# Cabela’s grinder size?



## raymo76 (Mar 31, 2020)

Hey group, I’m looking to jump into beef grinding for burgers and then possibly try my hand at making sausages. Based off some YouTube videos I’ve been attracted to the Carnivore models by Cabela’s. Which model should I be looking at? The .5 or plan for something greater.

I’m not a hunter and I’m not turned off by the size, weight or price of the carnivores. I meant to start this 7-8 years ago. The sound the machine makes does not have a whiny sound I’ve heard on other grinder model’s.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 31, 2020)

Yes... for me the .5 hp is just fine...  it will take anything you can give it... and yes it is pretty quite....  ,5 hp is more than you will ever need for occasional grinding.... I do about 50 lbs of pork butts each time I grind....


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 31, 2020)

The bigger the grinder, the colder the meat can be and not bog down the grinder... I have a 3/4hp. and unless the fat is completely frozen solid, it will not bog down. You can also grind faster with a larger grinder which keeps the meat colder as it will not be out of the refrigerator as long. I say if money is not an issue, get the biggest one you can afford-especially if you plan on using it....


----------



## raymo76 (Mar 31, 2020)

I was just about to ask about that 3/4 hp for the feed size. Hmm I need to research more. The first video I saw with the Carnivore was the 1 hp model. The dude was saying he went with that one because of the reverse feature. Then I learned about the smaller models by going to Cabela’s website.


----------



## poacherjoe (Mar 31, 2020)

I have an LEM big bite # 8 . I shoot 2 deer every year  and 1 Elk every other year and this does the job but if I could reverse time I would go with something bigger that has a larger hopper so you can feed the meat faster and as stated above it won't bog down with colder meat. But if your just  talking about 15 pound batches of sausage the .5 will be enough.


----------



## S-met (Apr 1, 2020)

If you can afford it, go with the biggest, buy once, cry once. I am happy with my #12 1hp but wish I had a #22.
I do between 20-50lb per run and takes me about an hour including setup, breakdown. I make dogfood for the pups too, chews right through chicken quarters, bones, feet and all. But I need to separate them into sections. If I had a #22 I could do whole quarters. 

Exclunding the need for grinding bone-in chicken the #12 1hp is plenty for home use. For burgers and sausage, its a breeze. I cube the meat and into the freezer for about 30min while I get my grinder out and everything ready. Just did 40lb of pork and 25lb of beef chuck last weekend. Wife even said something like takes me longer to prep than to grind.


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 1, 2020)

From what you say your going to do the 1/2 hp is probably fine but for the extra 50 bucks I would go with the 3/4 hp mainly for the bigger feed size but also in case you decide to use it more often and for bigger batches. Be forewarned sausage making can become very addictive kind of like smoking.  I have a LEM 1.5 hp and 99% of the time it's way more than needed and takes longer to clean and sanitize than it does to grind the meat


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 1, 2020)

I've had the Cabelas 1hp commercial grinder for about 15 years, never a problem, eat thru everything, and fast. One of the advantages of the 1hp would be having the reverse gear. I make sausage and burgers in 25-30 pounds batches and a few years back due to my shoulder being completely worn out I got the meat mixer attachment that hooks up to the grinder. It is a Godsend and I doubt I could still be mixing and making sausage without it these days. When using the meat mixer having the reverse gear comes in handy quite often. Grinders are like steaks and bank accounts, the bigger the better. RAY


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 1, 2020)

I went from a grinder attachment on a Kitchenaid mixer to a 1hp, 22 throat size Cabela's grinder and a 15 lb, Northern Tool stuffer! What a wonderful change that was!  I went with the 1 hp. Cabela's grinder in anticipation of getting the mixer attachment, but never did.  However, I had the power to get it should I ever want it!  Since then, I have passed the machines onto both my sons, who were equally involved with me in smoking meats!  They both run like pedigree champs and will last them a lifetime too, and be able to pass them on down to their children, also!  You are creating a lifelong heritage in investing in great  equipment, too!  A legacy to be remembered by!


----------



## conradjw (Apr 1, 2020)

Try to go  with the #22 plate size.

If your considering or planning on stuffing sausage with the grinder it will work but not very well. Most people are disappointed with the outcome. Get a separate suffer designed for stuffing sausage.

I believe the Cabela's 1 hp = $499.99 and the .5 hp is $349.99.

If you are not in a hurry check out Amazon, Ebay, Craigslist and etc. sometimes you can pick up old butcher/commercial or food industry grinders for the Cabelas price range or many times cheaper.

I just quickly went on Amazon and found a 1.5 hp grinder for $499.00. But I do not know if it is any good but you would have to read the reviews and only you can determine that.

Nothing against Cabelas but many times they seem to be over price when it comes to the best bang for your buck. But the convenience of driving there to look at them and just picking one up and lets not forget about the gift cards that many of us get. 


Happy grinding!

-John


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 1, 2020)

I've had the cabelas 1 1/2 hp grinder for several years and love it.  It's bigger than I needed but I also know I'll never wish for a bigger one.  One thing I'd recommend no matter what model you choose get the foot control for it. I didn't but it got ordered after the first use.  But the thing is heavy I will say that...for me it's still worth it. As far as cleaning goes I believe clean up would be about the same for any model.  I  also have the KA grinding attachment and don't see a big deal of difference in cleaning time, they have the same number of parts.  Good luck on whatever you decide on.

Ryan


----------



## bacon_crazy510 (Apr 2, 2020)

I support the Cabels'a grinder - I just got the 1HP #22 and it's attached mixer, and it is a beast. After reading reviews about Cabela'a sausage stuffers, I chose to buy a motorized LEM 20 pound vertical stuffer. Cabela's doesn't offer *ANY* repair parts for their stuffers ... if it breaks out of warranty you are left with expensive junk.


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 2, 2020)

bacon_crazy510 said:


> I support the Cabels'a grinder - I just got the 1HP #22 and it's attached mixer, and it is a beast. After reading reviews about Cabela'a sausage stuffers, I chose to buy a motorized LEM 20 pound vertical stuffer. Cabela's doesn't offer *ANY* repair parts for their stuffers ... if it breaks out of warranty you are left with expensive junk.




I've had my Cabelas 20lb vertical motorized CG stuffer for well over a decade. When I needed a spring-loaded air gasket for the plunger I just contacted Cabelas with the model # and they gave me the manufacturer, Weston. Getting the part was easy. RAY


----------

